# Barebones vs adams undercarriage spray



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

So I've got a small bottle of barebones and I like it. I'm looking at getting it bulk, BUT the adams undercarriage spray is £10 cheaper for a US gallon. I think I spoke about the adams with marc a very long time ago now and tbh I don't remember what was said about it. How does it compare?


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Apart from scent, I could not tell the difference between the two in terms of looks and durability. I would say go for whatever is cheaper, you will be very happy with the results with Adam's or Barebones!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

They are both made by the same company, Warner chemical. They are the guys that make chemical guys, Adams, poor boys....

I have got barebones, but not tried the Adams, but I'll bet they are the same.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I realise warner formulate the both, just noticed there's a big difference in price. I'm gonna go for the adams as it gets good write ups elsewhere and will report back with my findings!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Please do, you could save us all some £!


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

i have adams undercarrage spray and love it . wont use another brand. it smells awesome too. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

type[r]+ said:


> They are both made by the same company, Warner chemical. They are the guys that make chemical guys, Adams, poor boys....
> 
> I have got barebones, but not tried the Adams, but I'll bet they are the same.


any proof of these claims?...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> any proof of these claims?...


Adams have been bashed for years about relabeling CG products.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Being bashed and being the same though?

There's been a lot of claims like this in the past, some true and some not, and it can be very damaging to a manufacturer. I suspect there will be similarities but I do not think the products are identical. Of course warner chemicals will use their knowledge from elsewhere to imrpove other products in other ranges but I don't think for a second they simply just pour it into a different bottle.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> any proof of these claims?...


Its quite obvious really!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Being bashed and being the same though?
> 
> There's been a lot of claims like this in the past, some true and some not, and it can be very damaging to a manufacturer. I suspect there will be similarities but I do not think the products are identical. Of course warner chemicals will use their knowledge from elsewhere to imrpove other products in other ranges but I don't think for a second they simply just pour it into a different bottle.


Oh, I do agree with you. I don't want to stand on anyones toes and get people upset, so I'll leave it alone now.

I love my barebones, its a great product. Anything 'similar' will be great also. :thumb:


----------

